# amazon swords



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i have 3 and i was wondering if i have to trim the baby swords off big momma sword. they look really cool but some are kinda getting big..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You don't have to, but most people do even if only to replant the babies where they want them.


----------

